# Zombie Ground Breaker



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Prop number 2 for 09.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

What a great looking prop. If you keep up at this rate you will have 10 more new props than I'll have this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks good, DJ. Will he be static or active?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job, got any pics of the build?


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

*Brief How-to*

This is a static prop. I am just working on static stuff now. I'll start the pneumatics stuff later.
I used a 2x4 attached to a board for the stand, PVC for the body frame, a foam wig head, covered the whole thing in mache, coated it with carpet adhesive, a few coats of various paint, and I added some spider webs to finish it off. I still might add hair. I can't find the wig I had.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

thats awesome.your doing great


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

looking great bro! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks Good DJ


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Very nice. I just may have to make some of those.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Wow Chris just a cranking along aint ya


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Keep on keepin' on!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Dang, you ARE crankin' 'em out! Nice work.....


----------

